# Importing breeding stock



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

CR and Germany are both FCI countries, there should be no registration problems.

A lot of German and CZ dogs are related to US/Canadian stock. So the import may or may not be worth it.

Here is the best place to start for German stock- Deutscher Pudel-Klub e.V. // Dynamisch, PopulÃ¤r, Kompetent
And here is a listing of the German Poodle clubs- Welpen - Verband für das Deutsche Hundewesen (VDH)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there are two spoo breeders i know of at pf who have imported, but i don't know if their experience includes the czech republic and/or germany. arreau is in canada. perhaps you can pm her.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Very Merry, who Arreau imports from, is in CZ.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have imported two from CZ- Journey and Jameson. No problems whatsoever. The CZ registry is recognized by CKC and AKC so it is very easy to register. If you plan to show, once the dog is finished, you do not have to pay anything extra to register, but you do have to pay a listing fee to show. I believe the fee for the to send a judge to your home to evaluate and determine the dog is purebred is about $300 and then you have your registration costs over and above that.


----------

